# Sarah Kidded day 147! Pics last post!!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sarah's due 6-20 just after Blessing. I can't wait to see her udder full. She's a beautiful doe who's finally starting to fill out like I'd hoped. She is beautiful anyway. She's bred to Larkspur who's buckskin with blue-eyes so we're hoping for lots of doelings with blue-eyes! Ha! She's a first freshener. She too is super sweet, my daughter hangs all over her. She's practically claimed Sarah as "her" doe. Gwen being her first doe since she's a bottle baby and Hannah has spoiled her rotten!

Can't wait! The time is ticking away fast! What do you think she'll have?

5-20-08 body shot...









Pictures from yesterday 6-4-08...


















She's every bit the size of Blessing in body size, but girth, Blessing does have her beat.  This is an odd angle, but you can see both bellies.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sarah day 135*

Actually, compared to Sarah(what a pretty name :wink: ) I think Blessing will more than likely have triplets. Sarah I think twins, girls of course :thumbup: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sarah day 135*

That would be totally cool! I hope your right!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sarah day 135*

I say twins too! She is a big girl and I bet she will be an EASY kidder, her mom certainly was, and her hips look really wide to me. I can't wait to see her udder full either :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sarah day 135*

She is BEAUTIFUL!! I love her spots!!! And yep...compared to Blessing...she'll twin with :girl: :girl: and Blessing will have 3!

BTW, Your barn floor is prettier than my kitchen floor!! I'd like to have a parquet floor in my kitchen, and you have one in your barn! :slapfloor:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sarah day 135*

Haha its just the sticky tiles. Way back when, it was actually a barn we used for chickens. We kept chicken cages on shelves along the walls. We had a lot of bantams back then. We decided to sell out and then the barn was empty for a while. Our goat herd was growing so we completely cleared it out and turned it into the goat barn.

The reason we'd put the sticky tiles down was to make removal of chicken manure easier. Scraping on wood floors is hard, but tile makes it slip right off. So in the stalls it still serves that purpose though most of it is chipped and missing. One whole side of the barn doesn't have the tiles, just the stall side. They tend to chip up when you muck out with shovels often so its no big deal.

Yes Sarah is beautiful with her spots. She's actually buckskin under all those spots, you can see some on her back and rump that are paler colored than her shoulder spots and neck spots. Her chest shows some of the buckskin markings too.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Sarah day 135*

Come on Sarah! Lets see your :girl: and :boy: don't make us wait too long. I also love her spots.
Suellen


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Sarah day 135*

Beautiful does, both of them. Hoping for an easy delivery for both girls! And let's have lots of :girl: :girl: 's.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sarah day 143*

Sarah's doing great, I think she'll kid early next week. Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Sarah day 143*

So, any new pics of Sarah? I have to get my "kid fix" from you guys, don't have any more due till August. And, I have sold all my Nigerian boys, so I can hope for girls!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sarah day 143*

No I haven't taken any. She looks the same too. No real change. Last night I "thought" her ligaments were gone but I felt one really low. So its a waiting game still.


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Sarah day 145*

anything yet?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sarah day 145*

False alarm yesterday. No ligaments, listened to her all night. Nothing. This morning she had ligaments again. UH!!!!! Wednesday is the full moon! She'd be on 148 then.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sarah day 146 false alarm...*

I hate it when they do that! :GAAH: lol. Good luck! I hope she goes soon for you.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sarah day 146 false alarm...*

Sarah kidded!!! Yesterday morning her udder had doubled and her ligaments were gone. I watched her and by 1:30pm she had kidded.

She had twin :girl: :girl: and both are Blue-eyed!

Y32, name to come. She is a big girl! Looks almost identical to Sarah...

















Y33, name to come. She is a character already!

















They're doing great and she's a great mother!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations!!! Thats just awesome. :girl: :girl:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the babies - they are adorable!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! They are precious. I am so thrilled. The first girl was so big, and the second was almost half her size. I'm just thrilled!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! :stars: :girl: :girl: :stars: 

At least someone is getting kids! My girls are crossing their legs! :slapfloor:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so adorable!!! Way to go Sarah!!! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful girls!!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Ashley! Beautiful :girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

So cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

They are so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know I must sound like a broken record but.................... how does her udder look? :help:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> I know I must sound like a broken record but.................... how does her udder look? :help:


I was wondering the same thing...it is probably great looking! Her doelings are gorgeous! I love the Sarah mini me! Congrats!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

They are adorable!! Congratulations, Ashley!! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey, you know that first doeling looks ALOT like Isabel, down to the exact markings.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Her udder looks pretty good. I think they're both nursing one side though so its bound to wind up lopsided unless I pull and milk. I'll need to get some pictures of it. Need batteries again.

Yes I did notice that the first born does look like Isabel. She's beautiful. Working on names...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait for piccies!! Have you decided on names yet?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I will wait till I can fill her in for photos so that'll be at least when the kids are 2 weeks. 

Names. Hm... I'm kind of leaning towards Gardenia for the white one and maybe Echinacea for the light buckskin. I'm kind of leaning towards retaining the pale buckskin doeling. I'm waiting to see how ears fill out too.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are definelty some perdy lookin babies you got there! making me jealous!! But one thing I want to ask.... is the momma a full blown nigerian?? She is beautiful but her size, she looks huge and those ears?? She almost looks like a mini nubian.... If I am totally wrong please forgive me, she is gorgeous, those ears just made me laugh. I have one doe here with big ears, just not that big. And if those girls go missing out of your barn you know who stole them =)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

The kids are maturing beautifully.

Sarah is a purebred Nigerian Dwarf. She's out of 4 Fun Upset by ARMCH Munchranch PH Magic Marker. She's one of triplet does. Her dam had the goofy ears. Sarah has goofy ears too. She's the only one I have like that. Thank goodness neither of her kids look like that!

Here's Y32 Gardenia...

















Here's Y33 Jasmine...

















We're retaining Jasmine and Gardenia is reserved.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes full nigerian. Her dam had even funnier ears. :ROFL:

I am curious as to what Sarah;s udder does look like, Rusty really liked Charity and looking at her escutcheon, teat size and placement he thinks she will come in with a really nice udder. We can only hope!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's a bit lopsided right now from her kids nursing. I've been milking the side the kids aren't eating from and then they eat from that side letting the other side fill in more. So whenever I see it uneven I milk the fuller side. Haha I haven't pulled them from her yet to see her full. I have thought about doing that tonight or tomorrow night to see. Her and Blessing both. Can't you hear the loud mouths now! Haha

I also wanted to add.... that I'm a little afraid to see her full for fear that she'll be lopsided! Yikes!!!  We can hope and pray she's not.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I know the fear of seeing the "damage" haha. Even with triplets Azriel is a bit uneven, even so I got her looking almost balanced for photos, thankfully!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh and might I add those kids are just PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG I want Jasmine! :drool: 

ha ha I need another goat like I need a kick in the bum! :roll:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, they are just beautiful! I may have to get on your "waiting list"!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I think I might try pulling them tonight and see them in the AM. I won't have time to clip her udder for the photos though so expect hair!

I know these kids are adorable aren't they? Trying to figure out who to breed her to for next year. Not even sure. I like these kids though so maybe a repeat breeding. Who knows.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well she was very lopsided this morning. Worse than I thought she'd be. I can't be positive but she maybe drying on one side. So much for all the work I did. Here's a 3/4...









Blessing however, has surpassed my expectations. May even keep her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's awful when kids do that to their mom! What she does have looks very promising though and with such pretty babies a repeat may even be better


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is so hard to get a good photo when they are "too far gone". But you can tell that she has a very capacious udder :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

if its lopped, dry her off asap and wait for the next kidding, her udder looks reallly promising.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

SDK...Ashley really can't dry her off now without needing to bottle the doelings...they aren't but 2 weeks old


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I have seriously thought about bottle raising these kids. I usually pull them around 1 week though so I don't know how well these will adjust to the change. Anyone taken 2 week olds? They're literally 2 weeks today. Haven't disbudded yet either. Planned to do that very soon.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have gotten two week old kids on a bottle no problem.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah but I'd rather milk her to feed them and if I'd have to dry her to fix the problem I don't see that working.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That is true lol. Might as well let her do all the work :idea:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My problem is taking them from birth. I always get to feeling so incredibly guilt when I take them. LOL So I let them mom's keep them. Then I keep talking about taking them to bottle raise but never do. Some I do, but not as many as I think about taking.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I would feel really guilty too. If you have a CAE neg. herd and can spend enough time with the babies to make them decently nice then it is alot less work then bottle feeding. But there are many perks to bottle feeding the kids too, one being you get to see the dam's udder full EVERY day to evaluate it. I think I am going to start seperating kids at night from their moms at 2 weeks old so I can milk mom and feed the kids then they get to be with her all day long..


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah I know what you mean. All the pros seem to be in bottle raising for friendlier kids and seeing the dam's udder twice a day for milking. I just don't know how logical it would be for me to think I can do them all. You know? My hubby works 2nd so having his help at milkings is pretty well non existant. Hannah's still young and not quite got the hang of milking etc. So I don't know if I can rely on her help either. And my hands are horribly sore after one milking. I have carpal tunnel I think too so that sure doesn't help. Stevie wants to build a milk machine to make it easier on all involved. Besides it makes time pass faster.

I have finally gotten the hang of milking both sides at one time. I use to have to do one side at at time and the doe would get irritated with me taking so long. Haha!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

just dry her up after the kids are weaned. 

i've gotten 6 week old kids to take a bottle no problem. it can be difficult sometimes though. 
i know the kids are two weeks but what i was trying to say is at the soonest possible time start to dry her.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well wish me luck as I'm going to need it. I took Sarah's doelings tonight. Well stalled them in their usual stall without Sarah. They're getting so incredibly wild and hard to deal with so I'm going to bottle raise. I don't know how this happens. Must not be spending enough time down there and then having to chase them around the pasture to catch them to put them up at night and of course the disbudding yesterday all don't help. Only seems to be intensifying their distrust for me. So I've tried sitting with them to calm them but they do not like that one bit. So I'm going to try to bottle raise. I sure hope they take the bottle. I haven't pulled kids at 2 weeks before. Wish me luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck Ashley! Hope they find out that bottle is an "extension" of their mom.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I doubt we'll get anywhere trying. Last kids I tried going on 3 weeks like this did not get anywhere. I was able to give up and put them on their mom again before she forgot them. I may just keep them up another week or so since the putting them up part is the worse. Spending quality time with Hannah with the babies this week and then trying to let them out in a week or so may work better.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well here's to hoping that it works!!!

just use some sticktoativity with it.. they get hungry enough and they will eat. (hopefully)

what you could do next time to make sure your kids are friendly is have them on mom but introduce a bottle to them when they are like 1-2 days old. it worked for me. dam raised but they will take a bottle if needed ( i.e. sick mommy, show, ect)

good luck


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had much older kids want to take a bottle from me when I have a bottle baby around. But those are always pretty friendly kids anyway really. We'll see today. I don't expect much success this morning trying to get them to take one but we'll hope for better results throughout the day.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well the girls checked me out this morning and had calmed down it seems. I got the white one, Gardenia and tried her first with the bottle. I was covered in milk and she wanted no part of it. She would just scream when I put it in her mouth. Let her chew on it a few minutes till she spit it out. Tried a few times and got the same results so she's not quite ready for it. 

Jasmine however, the light buckskin didn't make a sound when I put it in her mouth and she immediately started suckling. When she'd stopped for a second she even took it by herself without me having to put the nipple in her mouth. So she made much better progress. 

I'll go down again around lunch time and try a second time. Jasmine didn't take much since it was her first bottle and all. So maybe she'll be ready for more then. That and perhaps Gardenia will be ready for milk then. 

I milked Sarah, she's such a good girl on the stand. I milked her out on her smaller side and milked just a little out of the full side. I'll continue to milk her to feed her kids. If I can even her up some that'll be nice but if I can't I'll dry her up and feed the kids the canned milk.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yay jasmine!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Gardenia took a few ounces during the day today and this evening Jasmine cleared her bottle and Gardenia took a few more ounces. They're making such wonderful progress!

Sarah is pretty easy to milk. My hands have been very sore lately so I broke out the maggidan milker. With my good sized teated does with big orifices it just won't work at all. I wind up hand milking them but to tell you the truth I absolutely love hand milking the does with big teats and big orifices. They're a true joy. First fresheners are smaller so hand milking is a chore. So for Sarah the maggidan was a treat. Made milking and feeding the babies this evening a really good experience. Yay! 

Its working out you guys! Everything went so much more smoother than I was anticipating this evening. :leap: :clap: :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a feeling the little buggers would come around! That is great!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats so good to hear Ashley! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! I'm so glad it went so well. Hope it continues, but that first bit is usually the hardest from what I've seen.

Now they're all going to freak out all night from the fireworks. Well hopefully they won't go all night shooting fireworks.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't heard any fireworks here - just wait till tomorrow :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats just great Ashely! I do not have the bottle touch as I have a terrible time getting kids on the bottle.

well people have been shooting off stuff all day long and so far the goats have been ok. We will be watching them tomorrow night so hopefully all will be fine while I am gone :worried: they usually are


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Today both Jasmine and Gardenia have happily taken the bottle and are so sweet already! They love to be pet and scratched. I just love this. Why don't I do them all? Haha

Haven't heard any fireworks today but I know that'll change once it starts to get dark. What I'm afraid of is that its been dry, no rain for months now and people are shooting fireworks. Spells a complete disaster.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't believe it was so easy to get them on the bottle! It must be a talent, I don't have it. :? I was going to pull Carly's kids, but I'm a big softy I guess (lazy?). But, I can at least put the kids up at night and milk her in the morning. You've inspired me!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well you can fight all day long with no luck if they're not hungry. Key is to go slow and don't force. I will at first, force the mouth open and put the nipple in, but if they don't want it then I don't push the issue. I wait to the next scheduled feeding time and try again. Make sure the nipple drips a little milk so that they know what the nipples for. If it tastes like plastic they won't want it, but if tastes like milk they do. Make sure the milk is warm too. 

Both Jasmine and Gardenia readily take the bottle now. Without any problems. I just sit down with two bottles and they both jump on.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS!* :wahoo: 
I had to bottle feed one of mine to make sure she was getting enough. Why can't they just stay that way? The problem is when they get too big and think they should be in your lap. :shocked:

_*Suellen*_


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a yearling doe who's recently kidded and she still thinks she's a lap goat! My gosh she's heavy!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, My little Angel, who wasn't a bottle baby suddenly started to want Chiefs supplement bottle when she was 8 weeks old...so I let her..the problem now is that I occassionaly give my 4 month old a bottle and Angel at a year+ and 40 pounds thinks she should get one too!! Goats are comical creatures aren't they? :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

See I've had that happen too. I would be giving a bottle baby their bottle and others want it worse than the bottle baby. Haha


----------

